# are you an ''Indiana Jones type of buyer'' you take risks your adventureous?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I am today , even if sick has hell, mys legs hurts and i had a bad cough sore troat, when i wake up it's even more pain striking but enought whit the futilly of the sick...

I took a walk to the nearest library store there are fews cd there it's in my neighborhood so i have to take a walk like 15-20 minutes, and spoted two item worth my attention...

Deprofundis ( play a dramatic drum roll)

So we have straight from the heart the chansonnier cordiforme ensemble leones lead by mister _Marc Lewon_ great cd mostly anonymous composer but still we have dufay, ockeghem, binchois here hmm jeez this is good...may i need to says more?

Than '' la piece de resistance'' or the plater of joy, we have also laudario di cortona no.91
which is paraliturgic vocal music from médieval lore...4 cds 23$ no kidding , thanks brilliant
for this mysterious offering.

So is this adventureous or what... i take risk and did not ask to lisen to em, i wanted to be either suprise or sadely disapointed... gamble whit what could be good or not, what about it.
Dont you think im a bit crazy and somesort of raving mad zealot of the obsessive compulsive and money burns my hands when i have some , im think jeez i need cds...

But that it for now no more suprise next cd i will by will be ordered cd, 4 still in wait one is probably out of print forever, so i wainting for 3 cd.That i did not heard on youtube or whatever,
i trust my taste, what about it, anyone here a bit like me on this...

You experiment whit cds whiteout knowing what your getting into??? kind of...

:tiphat:


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I've always been adventurous when buying music in all the genres I listen to.

Pre-internet days, I used to shop a record store in the LA area that specialized in obscure, import prog rock. There are many times I would make purchases based almost solely on the album cover and instrumentation. I discovered so many world class prog bands that way. Sure, there were a few duds, but the successes far outweigh them. 

That same attitude of adventurousness has continued to this day, with classical.

Sure, I will do my Youtube research, but once I find a composer I like, I will buy multiple recordings by them, despite maybe only hearing clips online.

Not to mention, that I tend to buy almost all of my physical copies of CD's and vinyl from 'brick and mortar' stores, so I will often buy something unheard.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

For Indiana Jones hunting, Nashville has two very good used CD stores and some Goodwill stores with an occasional surprise. The ridiculous prices have made me take home some great discoveries and a few that I regretted, but at least I can reuse the CD cases.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

I usually play it safe with my buying (I have the Beethoven nine symphonies, fifth piano concerto, rach 2, handel messiah, and several other rather well-known pieces) I am getting more and more into lesser-known pieces like the lutoslawski mala suite and malcolm arnold's english dances. I find that the more I listen to them, the more I enjoy them and can understand them.


----------



## PresenTense (May 7, 2016)

Yes, I am. That way I discover interesting stuff.


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Adventurous? Most definitely!


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Simon Moon said:


> Not to mention, that I tend to buy almost all of my physical copies of CD's and vinyl from 'brick and mortar' stores, so I will often buy something unheard.


Discovered hundreds of great albums that way. I seem to have a hunch that something will be good. I just steer clear of album covers sporting guys with silk shirts and blow dried hair.

A tornado is no match for that mop!


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

I used to buy most CDs from "brick and mortar" stores, now it's mostly from Discogs, Amazon etc. or directly from artists' websites to support them.

Sometimes when I had no obvious choices left, I would just slowly browse through all the CDs on shelves... sometimes I would get a helpful remark from a knowledgeable shop assistant: "Oh, most tracks on this CD are longer than 10 minutes, must be a good one!" (by the way, it was David Parsons "Dorje Ling" - I never regretted purchasing it on the spot).


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

OP: I can be. I bought the Schoenberg Piano and Violin Concertos based on TC recommendations by PetrB and mahlerian, respectively (AND respectfully!!!).

I'm glad I did. Wonderful compositions!


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

First of all, the "similar threads" section at the bottom of this page shows you've started at least three threads on this same topic already. However, I'll still answer the question. I discovered the Violin Concerto No. 2 by Boris Tishchenko by just diving in and buying the disc. I'd never heard of the composer until I saw the disc. It's always a risk, but this time thankfully it worked out wonderfully. It's an incredible piece, a large-scale symphony for violin and orchestra.


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

I used to be before I was banned from taking a whip and revolver into shops.


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

Sometimes I enter music shops through the back entrance


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

starthrower said:


> Discovered hundreds of great albums that way. I seem to have a hunch that something will be good. I just steer clear of album covers sporting guys with silk shirts and blow dried hair.
> 
> A tornado is no match for that mop!


Looks like Burt Reynolds on a really bad hair day


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

ST4 said:


> Sometimes I enter music shops through the back entrance


I leave through the back. It's cheaper that way!


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

hpowders said:


> I leave through the back. It's cheaper that way!


I also pay before deciding what CDs/vinyls to get


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Yes, I am. That way I discover interesting stuff.


----------

